# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Desde hoy no recomiendo más el Canuto

## shark

Pues no, desde ahora, voy a recomendar a todos los que se inicien en cartomagia el "Iniciación a la magia con cartas" de Florensa.

motivos:

1- No esta en la e-burra.
2- La gente que primero estudio el florensa y luego el canuto presentan mejor la magia.
3- Los cartomagos que han leido-estudiado cosas de florensa son más profundos y hacen cartomagia mejor que el resto.
4- Florensa es menos comodo de leer que el Canuto, y todo lo que cuesta se aprecia más.

Con dios.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues...

 Me parece una idea coj....  8-) 


 Aunque discrepo un poquitín. Yo empecé con Florensa y no soy muy profundo. Claro, que tampoco soy mago, a lo mejor te referías a eso.  :D

----------


## stuntman

entonces recomiendas el florensa mejor que el canuto :Confused:  yo es que estoy con el canuto ya que todos me dijeron que es el mejor.
la verdad es que me gustaría que me aconsejarais bien como empezar y como hacer rutinas ya que se 4 truquillos y los 4 primeros del canuto.
a mi el que me aconsejen lo probare ,me gusta desde siempre la magia y ahora que tengo tiempo para practicar quiero probar. muchas gracias :D

----------


## Ale!

:(  Joer... que pongas este post el dia después de que presente un par de juegos, sabiendo que empezé con el Canuto me hace plantearme.......¿¡¿¡Tan mal presento los trucos?!?! La verdad es que no he ni ojeado el Florensa, pero el canuto para empezar no está nada mal, explica todo muy bien... 

Y lo de que este en la burra... lo veo mas una ventaja que una desventaja al ser un libro de iniciación, te lo bajas, que te interesa y vas a seguir con el mundo de la magia... te lo compras, que ves un tostón leer tantas palabras juntas cuando lo que tu quieres es hacer trucos como los de la tele... lo eliminas y unos cuantos euretes que te ahorras.... no?!

----------


## shark

> :(  Joer... que pongas este post el dia después de que presente un par de juegos, sabiendo que empezé con el Canuto me hace plantearme.......¿¡¿¡Tan mal presento los trucos?!?! La verdad es que no he ni ojeado el Florensa, pero el canuto para empezar no está nada mal, explica todo muy bien... 
> 
> Y lo de que este en la burra... lo veo mas una ventaja que una desventaja al ser un libro de iniciación, te lo bajas, que te interesa y vas a seguir con el mundo de la magia... te lo compras, que ves un tostón leer tantas palabras juntas cuando lo que tu quieres es hacer trucos como los de la tele... lo eliminas y unos cuantos euretes que te ahorras.... no?!


A ti como te voy a ver en persona el lunes ya te canearé de lo lindo "en vivo". NO digo eso, digo que didacticamente creo que es mejor empezar con juego que requieren más trabajo para que se valoren , por supuesto que no tiene nada de malo el canuto. Y en tu caso particular te dire que eres de los "novatos" que he visto que más cuida la presentación de los juegos. Ahora no vengas con aires el lunes a la reunion del Circulo que te caneo.  8-)

pd: lo de la e-burra esta hablado hasta la extenuación, no voy a repetirme.

----------


## stuntman

bueno pues tendre que pillarme el florensa a ver que tal. a mi me da igual la dificultad y las horas que haya que echarle a un juego ya que a mi me resulta un reto. me acuerdo el primero que me enseño un amigo que es el que me a dado el empujoncito que me faltaba para la magia. es el de los 4 ases, que no se como se llama el truco pero yo lo llamo asi jajajajaj. me tire 2 semanas con los ases en las manos sin parar a igual con el de hacer desaparecer la carta que todavia sigo, porque quiero hacerlo con el dorso y el reverso de la mano y no salgo ni voy a ningun lado sin una carta.
ya llevo asi con la carta 3 semanas ajajajaja tango que cambiarla ya.

me dais algun consejito para empezar :Confused:  si con el canuto o el florensa o ambos??

----------


## joepc

¿Y lo recomiendas para alguien que lleva un par de años?
Supongo que si, pero nunca se sabe.

----------


## blackbolt

¿Y por qué se recomienda tan poco el GEC de Giobbi? En mi entorno hay gente que trabaja con el Canuto -no lo tengo y no me lo voy a bajar– y creo que el GEC da mucha técnica, sin dejar de cuidar las presentaciones. Todo lo contrario, creo que Giobbi se toma muy en serio esa cuestión. Soy un gecero convencido.

¿No os parece que si alguien quiere tomarse en serio la cartomagia, en el GEC tiene un filón? La inversión económica es más fuerte, pero merece la pena.

----------


## Ices

> ¿Y lo recomiendas para alguien que lleva un par de años?
> Supongo que si, pero nunca se sabe.


siempre es bueno volver a empezar "como de 0", asi se le prestan mas atencion a los pequeños detalles de las tecnicas, y se afianza mas la base   :Wink:

----------


## magicderius

Yo soy un defensor a ultranza de Florensa asi que todo el que hable de Florensa lo apoyo, yo creo que la diferencia entre florensa y el canuto es que florensa se adentra mas en la cuestion aunque hay gente que dice florensa cansa mucho a la hora de explicar pero bueno ojala todos los que escriben un libro dedicaran el tiempo a las explicaciones que dedica florensa.... 

Pero bueno resumiendo... que me apunto a lo de recomendar florensa

P.D. Por que se recomienda a Alfredo Florensa no quiere decir que los demas no sean buenos al reves son libros tambien muy recomendables...

Saludos.

----------


## shark

> ¿Y lo recomiendas para alguien que lleva un par de años?
> Supongo que si, pero nunca se sabe.



Sin dudarlo.

----------


## Moss

OFF TOPIC:

*SHARK*...(perdonad que grite), aprovecho que te tengo a tiro, ayúdame por favor; tengo una duda de la ostia,...que me pillo, ¿el Emsley o el 2 de Ascanio?.

No me digas los dos que te conozco... que sepas que voy a comprar el que me digas sin dudar. :roll:

----------


## vimartinez87

¿Con los dos volumenes de cartomagia fácil de florensa esta bien no? Son más completos que el de iniciación a la magia con cartas y si te compras esos dos tiene cosas por el estilo al de iniciación a la magia con cartas ¿verdad? Es que yo soy de los que he empezado con el Canuto y seguido con GEC pero como comente en un post estoy por comprarme los dos volumenes de cartomagia fácil que parece ser que son muy recomendables, pero el de iniciación a la magia con cartas no. Que opinais.

----------


## shark

> OFF TOPIC:
> 
> *SHARK*...(perdonad que grite), aprovecho que te tengo a tiro, ayúdame por favor; tengo una duda de la ostia,...que me pillo, ¿el Emsley o el 2 de Ascanio?.
> 
> No me digas los dos que te conozco... que sepas que voy a comprar el que me digas sin dudar. :roll:


Pues depende, yo tengo los dos, la verdad es que me parecen los dos imprescindibles.

A quien quieres más , ¿a papa o a mama?

Es que no son comparables. Yo quizas me hubiera comprado primero el elmsley, pero es una opinión muy personal. Compres el que compres vas a acertar.

----------


## shark

> ¿Con los dos volumenes de cartomagia fácil de florensa esta bien no? Son más completos que el de iniciación a la magia con cartas y si te compras esos dos tiene cosas por el estilo al de iniciación a la magia con cartas ¿verdad? Es que yo soy de los que he empezado con el Canuto y seguido con GEC pero como comente en un post estoy por comprarme los dos volumenes de cartomagia fácil que parece ser que son muy recomendables, pero el de iniciación a la magia con cartas no. Que opinais.


Que el iniciación tiene juegos fabulosos y los cartomagia facil tienen muchos juegos fabulosos. Los tres son muy recomendables.

----------


## Moss

> Iniciado por moss
> 
> OFF TOPIC:
> 
> *SHARK*...(perdonad que grite), aprovecho que te tengo a tiro, ayúdame por favor; tengo una duda de la ostia,...que me pillo, ¿el Emsley o el 2 de Ascanio?.
> 
> No me digas los dos que te conozco... que sepas que voy a comprar el que me digas sin dudar. :roll:
> 
> 
> ...


Graciñas Shark, bicos e apretas.

P.D.- Con Florensa estás en tu salsa, ¿eh?, sólo falta que entre MJJ y ya la tenéis montada.

Arriba Florensa (D.E.P.); cómo tengo dicho en otro hilo leer los comentarios tuyos (shark) y los de MJJ me ha echo parar en seco, dar marcha atrás y volver a empezar con los Cartomagia Fácil; JO*ER, que manera de ver la luz y dejar de darme de cabezazos con la Cartomagia...

----------


## Mistico

Verás si al final voy a tener que empezar yo también...tanto hablar de Florensa que me está entrando ganas de comenzar desde el principio...¿será tiempo perdido volver atrás? o ¿servirá para coger más impulso?

----------


## Kirk

¿Dejar de recomendar el Cartomagia Fundamental solo porque es facil de encontrar en internet?

La magia no es un negocio en el cual invertir.

Los libros son solo guías... es imposible que definan la manera de hacer magia de una persona.

No hay mejor ni peor magia... hay mejores manejos que otros pero eso no es algo que un libro vaya a solucionar.

----------


## josep

También pienso que la primera opción para los principiantes es la

de Florensa y Moliné. Y, sobre todo, con un buen mago-profesor al

lado. Después los Light, y, por último, el Canuto. Todo esto, para

empezar. Con los años vas adquiriendo otros libros que ya se han

mencionado por aqui.

Un saludo màgico

----------


## Castle

> Con los años vas adquiriendo otros libros que ya se han
> 
> mencionado por aqui.


¿Con los años?, ojalá hubiera hecho eso. Estoy más liado que la zapatilla de un romano. Al empezar compraba todos los libros que veía por el foro (los light, canuto, los gec, cartomagia facil, Domenech, etc.) todos ellos y más los compré en 2 meses como mucho y ahora no sé cual coger, como se decía en otro post, voy a tener que empezar de cero.

----------


## Dummie

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con la recomendación de Shark. Tal vez sea porque yo lo hice así. El Canuto es un libro genial, pero si antes de empezarlo uno ya tiene una ligera base obtenida con Florensa, creo que el aprendizaje es muchísimo mejor.

----------


## shark

> ¿Dejar de recomendar el Cartomagia Fundamental solo porque es facil de encontrar en internet?
> 
> La magia no es un negocio en el cual invertir.
> 
> Los libros son solo guías... es imposible que definan la manera de hacer magia de una persona.
> 
> *No hay mejor ni peor magia...* hay mejores manejos que otros pero eso no es algo que un libro vaya a solucionar.



Por supuesto que no estoy de acuerdo contigo, hay magia buena, magia mala y magia muy mala; hay magia bien aprendida y mal aprendida y por supuesto eso de que "no hay juego malo sino mal presentado" es un tonteria, hay juego malos , malisimos e impresentables.

----------


## t.barrie

Antes de leer este post ya me había planteado comprarme los libros de florensa,porque leí a MJJMarcos hablar de ellos. Ahora,Shark.
Así que ya lo tengo claro,aunque parece que en lugar de ir aprendiendo voy hacia atrás, hace año y medio que estoy en esto,empecé con el canuto,ahora estoy con la gec(tengo los tres primeros),y quería seguir con cartomagia avanzada,pero sugún vuestros consejos,creo que será mejor dar un paso hacia atrás.

Grácias por los consejos.


Un saludo.

----------


## magomago

> ¿Dejar de recomendar el Cartomagia Fundamental solo porque es facil de encontrar en internet?
> 
> La magia no es un negocio en el cual invertir.
> 
> Los libros son solo guías... es imposible que definan la manera de hacer magia de una persona.
> 
> No hay mejor ni peor magia... hay mejores manejos que otros pero eso no es algo que un libro vaya a solucionar.


Pues si kirk, te voy a contar un secreto y no es de magia.Por lo general lo que te cuesta ,lo valoras,lo que no te cuesta lo desprecias.Como se ha comentado muchas veces el Cartomagia fundamental es un libro que puede llevarte dos años dominarlo. Ahora como sale gratis pues se lee rapidamente , se practica durante dos semanas y ala... a por otro que tambien es gratis. Y asi en este foro he leido muchiiiiisisisisismos posts de gente que a las dos semanas de tener el canuto ya va por empalmes y enfiles.

Y como dice shark hay magia mala y magia buena. Y tambien hay manejos buenos y magia mala.

----------


## TxeMa

Entiendo todo lo que comentáis pero..

DE recomendar primero el Florensa antes que el canuto A... 

NO recomendar el canuto, hay un trozo no?

Opino que los dos te pueden aportar grandes cosas si se utilizan bien. No hay que partir de la base de que "TODO" el mundo se lo descarga de internet y se lo lee en 2 semanas. ..

----------


## magikko

He leído muchos post's anteriores donde se dice que el Canuto no es un libro para empezar en la magia y que hay mucho material por el cual es mejor comenzar, yo no sé mucho de libros, no tengo los que me gustaría tener, pero lo que si sé, es que estos señores del foro hablan por esperiencia ( y yo lo se por experiencia tambien... Ya tengo el libro de Houdin que me recomendaron y lo ando disfrutando poco a poco, despues comento en el otro tema).

Lo que propone Shark no es por el hecho de que uno se pueda conseguir mas "facil" que otro, si no que está enfocado al proceso de aprendizaje. El canuto es un libro con mucho jugo y este jugo generalmente se empieza a sacar cuando uno ya tiene una vision "más magica" causada por conocimiento previo. Uno cuando empieza "lee, repite y aprende" pero cuando uno ya tiene bases magicas visualiza el efecto y estudia todo el potencial que encierra.






> No hay mejor ni peor magia...





> Por supuesto que no estoy de acuerdo contigo, hay magia buena, magia mala y magia muy mala; hay magia bien aprendida y mal aprendida


Igual no estoy deacuerdo, magia solo hay una y es la que se hace bien. Lo demas son trucos.


Saludos.

----------


## magomago

> Lo que propone Shark no es por el hecho de que uno se pueda conseguir mas "facil" que otro, si no que está enfocado al proceso de aprendizaje. El canuto es un libro con mucho jugo y este jugo generalmente se empieza a sacar cuando uno ya tiene una vision "más magica" causada por conocimiento previo. Uno cuando empieza "lee, repite y aprende" pero cuando uno ya tiene bases magicas visualiza el efecto y estudia todo el potencial que encierra.


Magnifica explicacion la verdad.

----------


## dandarx

> Pues no, desde ahora, voy a recomendar a todos los que se inicien en cartomagia el "Iniciación a la magia con cartas" de Florensa.


Vaya hombre... con lo caro que me sale comprar por internet y ya me decanté por los "Cartomagia Fácil". Bueno como ya dije en otro post yo me decanté por este gracias a un post de MJJmarkos y más adelante seguramente me pille éste "por culpa" de Shark :D

Gracias por los consejos que no son fruto de la inerica  :Wink1:

----------


## shark

> Antes de leer este post ya me había planteado comprarme los libros de florensa,porque leí a MJJMarcos hablar de ellos. Ahora,Shark.
> Así que ya lo tengo claro,aunque parece que en lugar de ir aprendiendo voy hacia atrás, hace año y medio que estoy en esto,empecé con el canuto,ahora estoy con la gec(tengo los tres primeros),y quería seguir con cartomagia avanzada,pero sugún vuestros consejos,*creo que será mejor dar un paso hacia atrás.*
> Grácias por los consejos.
> 
> 
> Un saludo.


Sabes la de veces que he vuelto yo pasos atras....?

Tengo libros releeidos 5 y 6 veces y otros sin leer desde hace meses...

Y sigo volviendo al principio...

----------


## t.barrie

> Iniciado por t.barrie
> 
> Antes de leer este post ya me había planteado comprarme los libros de florensa,porque leí a MJJMarcos hablar de ellos. Ahora,Shark.
> Así que ya lo tengo claro,aunque parece que en lugar de ir aprendiendo voy hacia atrás, hace año y medio que estoy en esto,empecé con el canuto,ahora estoy con la gec(tengo los tres primeros),y quería seguir con cartomagia avanzada,pero sugún vuestros consejos,*creo que será mejor dar un paso hacia atrás.*
> Grácias por los consejos.
> 
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> ...


Vale,me anima leer eso..al menos estoy mas tranquilo y veo"normal" lo que me pasa,eso de ir dandome cuenta de que "no se"y tener que volver a empezar alguna que otra vez...ya me estava preocupando.

un saludo.

----------


## NicolasMago

Perdon que me meta, pero Shark recomendarias para empezar el tomo I de la gran escuela cartomagica antes que el canuto :Confused:  He de confesar que yo he empezado tambien por el canuto y he seguido con el tomo I de GEC que es muy parecido pero te da otra vision mas completa y por lo que llevo leido parece que da una base mas solida.

¿Que opinas Shark?


Saludos

----------


## Kirk

Shark,

disculpa que insista... la magia no es ni buena ni mala. Como dijo magikko: es magia. Cuando todas las piezan del rompecabezas se juntan... presentación, ejecución, climax, etc... la magia aparece.

Si hay "magos" que son un desastre y juegos horriblemente ejecutados... por ahi en eso estas pensando tu.

----------


## josep

Lo que dice Shark no tiene desperdicio. Según él, la frase mágica

por excelencia de que " no hay juego malo, sino mal presentado"

es una tontería. Yo creo que decir esto es una sandez porque va en

contra de la opinión de la mayoria, por no decir todos, de los autores 

clàsicos de libros de magia.

Me extraña porque parece que tiene una extensa biblioteca màgica

y que además la utiliza.

Un saludo mágico.

----------


## t.barrie

> Lo que dice Shark no tiene desperdicio. Según él, la frase mágica
> 
> por excelencia de que " no hay juego malo, sino mal presentado"
> 
> es una tontería. Yo creo que decir esto es una sandez porque va en
> 
> contra de la opinión de la mayoria, por no decir todos, de los autores 
> 
> clàsicos de libros de magia.
> ...


     Yo no tengo ninguna extensa biblioteca,ni tengo muchos conocimientos sobre lo que dicen los autores clásicos,pero no veo que sea ningún despropósito lo que dice,Shark. Para mi,también hay juegos buenos y malos,no solo eso,hay juegos mediocres i "juegazos". La frase de no hay juego malo sino mal presentado,creo que tiene como finalidad resaltar la importancia de la presentacion.de la teoría,cosa que muchos no le dan.
Y también creo que hay magia buena y magia mala(otra cosa es que solo se llame magia a la magia buena) y magos pésimos,y magos muy muy buenos.


Un saludo.

----------


## rafa cama

Pues yo estoy de acuerdo. Hay juegos malos, y hasta muy malos. Por supuesto. Luego hay juegos que con una buena presentación se salvan, e incluso pueden llegar a ser muy buenos. Pero otros son insalvables.

Por otro lado, hay otra gran verdad que algunos parecen no ver. No todos los juegos son buenos para todo el mundo. Hay personas que jamás serán capaces de sacarles el jugo a cierto tipo de juegos, por mucho que els gusten. Por ponerte un ejemplo, yo soy incapaz de presentar una rutina de juego (pókeres y similares) o un agua y aceite y que me queden bien. ¿Por qué? Pues porque son juegos que me gusta mucho, mucho verlos, pero que en mis manos no quedaría bien, por mi forma de ser y presentar, o por muchos otros factores.

En cuanto a lo que preguntaba uno acerca del Canuto y del GEC 1, te diré mi opinión:

El GEC en general explica las cosas mucho más detalladamente, de una manera muy precisa, así que podríamos decir que en ese sentido yo, al menos, lo considero superior a CF. Pero CF le gana en la calidad de los juegos (que no es que los del GEC sean malos, ni muchísimo menos), con lo que sólo con los primeros capítulos de CF ya tienes un arsenal de juegos potente que puedes presentar.

La combinación puede ser lo mejor. O utilizar uno cuando te atascas con una técnica descrita en el otro.

Y me voy a echar una ojeada a los Florensa, que esta conversación me ha inspirado a ello.  :Smile1: 

Saludines.

----------


## Sakali

Saludos a todos leyendo este post me han dado ganas de pillarme el Florensa, decir que llevo solo 1 mes y el que me compre fue el GEC I que por cierto trabajo me costo encontrarlo. Mi duda es la siguiente se ha preguntado en este hilo Shark recomienda "Iniciación a la magia con cartas".
Pero leyendo dice que "cartomagia fácil" muchos juegos buenos. Cual me aconsejarías, los dos volúmenes de cartomagia fácil o iniciación a la magia con cartas. En tienda de magia en la pagina la descripción de cartomagia fácil parece mas completa. Pues eso que me gustaría pros y contras a favor de uno u otro. Ya se que lo recomendable seria los dos pero si hay que elegir.

Gracias ante todo.

----------


## magomago

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con los que dicen que hay juegos malos.

Hay juegos malos , muy malos y malisimos. Una cosa es que un maestro pueda coger dichos juegos ,limarlos , darle su propio ritmo , meterle detalles y convertir el juego en una joya. Pero el juego una vez pasado por el tamiz del maestro ya no es el mismo y ha adquirido otra personalidad distinta del original.

Hay versiones de los clasicos que lo unico que hacen es destrozarlos, mezclando la velocidad con el tocino. Una vez vi un triunfo mezclado con un cambio de color de la baraja que no pegaba ni en pintura. Con lo cual el juego del triunfo es un clasico, el cambio de color de la baraja es un clasico,mezclados ... es una chapuza. Pero esto es solo una opinion.

----------


## shark

> Lo que dice Shark no tiene desperdicio. Según él, la frase mágica
> 
> por excelencia de que " no hay juego malo, sino mal presentado"
> 
> es una tontería. Yo creo que decir esto es una sandez porque va en
> 
> contra de la opinión de la mayoria, por no decir todos, de los autores 
> 
> clàsicos de libros de magia.
> ...



Pues creo que un tal Tarbell, opinaba como yo, si puedo busco la frase exacta, pero puedo decirte que se la he leido , quizás no literalmente a bastante gente de peso. En ultimo caso, parece que bastante gente de aqui apoya esa opinión.

----------


## magochris

realmente hay juegos muy malos que presentados por un profesional pueden convertirse en un juego medianamente aceptable.

pero vamos, el juego seguirá siendo muy malo....

----------


## josep

Va para Shark.

Por tus comentarios es indudable que tienes una cierta cultura mágica.

Por esto encuentro raro tu mensaje anterior. Nada más. Está bien

que tengamos opiniones diferentes. No tiene nada que ver que

haya unos cuantos foreros que apoyen tu opiniòn y tampoco

no sé que quieres decir con eso. Tampoco quiero entrar en ninguna

polémica contigo y más sobre un tema tan debatido entre los expertos

de magia. Que cada cual tenga su propia opinion...

Un saludo mágico

----------


## omunz

pues me habéis convencido a comprar los de florensa, me compre hace poco el canuto, pero quiero masticarlo todo bien desde diferentes puntos de vista, lo que me gustaría preguntar es si aparte de el vol 1 y 2 de CF, es necesario el Iniciación a la magia con cartas, teniendo en cuenta de que ya llevo una gran parte de el Canuto leída, salu2  :D

----------


## Ella

> Lo que dice Shark no tiene desperdicio. Según él, la frase mágica
> 
> por excelencia de que " no hay juego malo, sino mal presentado"
> 
> es una tontería. Yo creo que decir esto es una sandez porque va en
> 
> contra de la opinión de la mayoria, por no decir todos, de los autores 
> 
> clàsicos de libros de magia.
> ...


yo hasta ahora no he oido decir "no hay juegos malos, si no mal presentados" a ningun MAGO (con todas sus mayusculas), mas bien todos me han dicho lo contrario, a quien si he oido mucho es a los aficionados que recien estan empezando.

Al primero que vi ir en contra de esta frase fue a kiko pastur quien se refierio a ella como "es una falacia clasica", recuerdo que me sorprendio bastante porque para ese entonces (hace 3 años) la creia correcta, luego conociendo mas sobre el tema, no tengo mas que ponerme en su postura, que es la de shark y muchos otros que han contestado.

un juego malo puede variarse en dos sentidos:
-para hacerlo entretenido, llevadero cambiamos la presentacion (como dice la frase)... por consiguiente no tiene porque convertirse en algo magico,  si no, simplemente se le quita su sabor amargo para poderlo tragar mejor.

-para conseguir que sea magico, tendriamos que variar en su estructura, no hablo de la presentacion, si no en su construccion interna, puede que tengamos que mejorar el efecto final, quitar y sacar cosas, como resultado tendremos UN JUEGO NUEVO, que ha surgido de UN JUEGO MALO

y por cierto, la famosa frase aparece en algun libro?, porque muchos la repiten tal cual.

josep, no se si tendras algo en contra de shark pero aveces se nota una cierto rencor en los mensajes en que te refieres a el.




> Tampoco quiero entrar en ninguna
> 
> polémica contigo y más sobre un tema tan debatido entre los expertos
> 
> de magia. Que cada cual tenga su propia opinion...
> 
> Un saludo mágico


tamariz, lavand, Gabi, Jaque (reciente ganador en micromagia del nacional), kiko pastur (premio fism), manolo talman, y una larga lista mas de nombres van en contra de esta frase.
ahora bien, que otro expertos defienden tu postura?
ten en cuenta lo mucho que ha evolucionado la magia, no es lo mismo la magia de ahora que la de hace 2 siglos   :Wink: 

no hay ningun problema en que opines diferente, pero la forma en que has rebatido a shark solo demuestra quien es el que dice sandeces (utilizando tus propias palabras)y efectivamente, shark no solo ha demostrado que ha utilizado su biblioteca, si no que la ha llevado al a practica

----------


## shark

> Va para Shark.
> 
> Por tus comentarios es indudable que tienes una cierta cultura mágica.
> 
> Por esto encuentro raro tu mensaje anterior. Nada más. Está bien
> 
> que tengamos opiniones diferentes. No tiene nada que ver que
> 
> haya unos cuantos foreros que apoyen tu opiniòn y tampoco
> ...


Por supuesto, es una opinión que argumento, y por supuesto que respeto la tuya, coincidamos o no.

Otro saludo.

----------


## DardeX

Bueno solo queria decirle a Shark que si piensa que el libro de florensa no esta en e-mule pues si lo esta y tambien en el ares, por ende en limewire o en cualquier cliente P2P y pues internet lo tiene todo asi que posiblemente las paginas de torrent lo tengan.

algo que me enseño la vida es que en internet hay todo, lo unico que se necesita es buscarlo.

La Magia del internet......

----------


## DardeX

Huy  :shock:  yo no sabia que habia censura para palabras como P2P o ares, jajajaja bueno pero para dejar claro lo que decia lo pongo a español:

E-mula, Arres con doble r, cliente puerto a puerto (p 2 p en español), torrente sin la ultima e, y acoto para que aumenten a el diccionario de censura la palabra LIMEWIRE que veo que no esta registrada.
 :Lol:   :P

----------


## t.barrie

> Huy  :shock:  yo no sabia que habia censura para palabras como ****** o ****, jajajaja bueno pero para dejar claro lo que decia lo pongo a español:
> 
> E-mula, Arres con doble r, cliente puerto a puerto (p 2 p en español), torrente sin la ultima e, y acoto para que aumenten a el diccionario de censura la palabra LIMEWIRE que veo que no esta registrada.
>   :P


 Leete las normas del foro. 

Hay censura a estas palabras porque  hay una serie de normas,que se deberían de cumplir para el buen funcionamiento del foro. 

Seguro que hay muchos foros en los que podrás hablar de esos programas con toda la libertad del mundo. Aqui no.

----------


## shark

[quote="DardeX"]Bueno solo queria decirle a Shark que si piensa que el libro de florensa no esta en ******* pues si lo esta y tambien en el ****, por ende en limewire o en cualquier cliente ****** y pues internet lo tiene todo asi que posiblemente las paginas de ******* lo tengan.

algo que me enseño la vida es que en internet hay todo, lo unico que se necesita es buscarlo.

La Magia del internet......[/quote

Si , en internet esta toda la información del mundo disponible, y la gente es cada vez más y más burra.

----------


## ign

> algo que me enseño la vida es que en internet hay todo, lo unico que se necesita es buscarlo.
> 
> La Magia del internet......


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Por cierto Shark, opino igual que tu.
Hay una infinidad de libros que deberian estudiarse antes que el Canuto.

----------


## DardeX

> Por cierto Shark, opino igual que tu. 
> Hay una infinidad de libros que deberian estudiarse antes que el Canuto.


Ign no se si porfavor pudieras poner algunas recomendaciones que tienes de libros que deban ser leiados antes que el de Canuto o alguno que me recomiendes, pues por el momento ando esperando que me recomienden un libro que sea ideal para inciar.

----------


## The Black Prince

Pues yo a Gabi,Joaquin y otros les he escuchado decir...este juego es malo.Si que es cierto que aparte de algunos consensos generales aveces se refieren a cosas que van en contra de su manera de pensar(de ahí lo típico de que los magos buscan una manera mejor de hacerlo). Yo, en mi humilde opinión creo que el canuto es un gran libro pero creo que se pierde un poco en algunos capítulos de la segunda parte, creo que habría que incidir en ciertas cosas antes de entrar en otras etc... 

Y bueno lo de decir que se necesita dos años para dominar el canuto, también en mi opinión creo que no es que se necesiten 2 años es que hay técnicas que se requiere casi "una vida", aveces parece que digamos que hay que tirarse 2 años solo leyendo el canuto, y la verdad es que no estoy demasiado deacuerdo sin dominar cosas de la segunda  parte(enfile,empalme,robo lateral, incluso doble lift) se pueden hacer auténticos milagrazos que se encuentran en otros libros.

Un saludo,

----------


## Kirk

Todos los juegos fueron "inventados" o armados por personas, seguramente los crearon porque les gustaba su efecto... y si les gustaba malos no serían, al menos para ellos.

No hay magia mala... hay juegos antiguos (o no) que ya no sirven... hay juegos que no nos gustan... pero no hay juegos malos como verdad absoluta... solo son juegos que consideramos malos... pero (de nuevo) los juegos malos no son... en algún momento, y al menos a sus creadores, habrán servido.

----------


## DardeX

Yo creo que si tienes un juego antiguo, pues, lo unico que necesita es una renovacion, o solo ponerle tu estilo, pues muchos juegos de magia antiguos, algunos magos los toman, los pulen y les dan una nueva presentacion mas audas y la verdad quedan hechas unas joyas.

----------


## Ella

> Todos los juegos fueron "inventados" o armados por personas, seguramente los crearon porque les gustaba su efecto... y si les gustaba malos no serían, al menos para ellos.
> 
> No hay magia mala... hay juegos antiguos (o no) que ya no sirven... hay juegos que no nos gustan... pero no hay juegos malos como verdad absoluta... solo son juegos que consideramos malos... pero (de nuevo) los juegos malos no son... en algún momento, y al menos a sus creadores, habrán servido.



pero eso no implica que el juego sea bueno, el hecho que un juego haya gustado a su creador no significa que sea bueno, lo mismo, que si un juego da resultado, no significa que esto pase con todo el mundo.
no hay nada de malo en pensar que antiguamente existian juegos malos, y que actualmente tambien (solo hay que pasar por las tiendas de magia)
existen rutinas malas porque estan mal construidas, juegos malos/malisimos que solamente enredan y lian la mente del espectador... yo he visto gente haciendo magia con monedas y he tenido que ver 3 veces el juego para entender lo que pasaba.

te dare un ejemplo:
una adivinacion de una carta en donde el espectador ha de sumar, restar, contar cartas sin parar; comparado con un juego en el que el espectador el unico trabajo que ha de hacer es recordar su carta y perderla en la baraja.

muchas veces estos juegos en los que se cuenta, resta, etc... lo unico que hacen es "liar" las cosas, el espectador no comprende porque ha de hacer todo esto, bueno, si que lo comprende, ha de hacerlo para que pueda salir bien EL TRUCO, ya que si hubiese sumado mal o puesto mas cartas de las debidas, el juego no hubiese salido bien.
por tanto uno puede imaginar que la razon por la que suceden las cosas es por estas cuentas que hemos hecho.

en cambio la limpieza del segundo juego permite reforzar la imagen de MAGIA.


el mago moderno que varia la presentacion lo que podria hacer es buscar la forma de justificar esa cuenta, intentar hacerla menos compleja, una charla que haga al juego mas llevadero, etc... pero nunca sera tan limpio y magico com el del segundo ejemplo.

----------


## shark

> Todos los juegos fueron "inventados" o armados por personas, seguramente los crearon porque les gustaba su efecto... y si les gustaba malos no serían, al menos para ellos.
> 
> .


Según eso no hay peliculas malas porque porque sus a sus directores les gustaron cuando las hicieron, y no hay novelas malas ,y no hay canciones malas......

O es que en magia toooodo lo que se hace es arreglable y mejorable y actualizable hasta que es bueno... pues no.

En el último nº de Genii en las criticas de libros, hablan de uno y en consejo que dan es "no te lo compres porque te daran ganas de tirarselo a la cara al que lo hizo"..osea....no se si me explico.

----------


## loloelmago

me presento soy manuel de las palmas y estoy totalmente deacuerdo en desandar el camino de vez en cuando .ascanio 1ºaprendizaje 2ºpractica 3ºcorreccion 4ºpractica corregida 5ºdominacion 6ºasimilacion

----------


## josep

Ella. En el último mensaje en que pones dos ejemplos, yo pienso

exactamente al revés de lo que dices. Creo que la gente està

harta de coger una carta ponerla en la baraja y que el mago la

adivine de múltiples maneras. Por esto hay una gran cantidad de juegos

en que el espectador interviene más o menos, y en mi opinión, los

hace mucho más atractivos. Los T.N.T., Rey del corte, Fuera de este

mundo, la mayoría de los Light......podrian ser un ejemplo de ello.

Un cordial saludo

----------


## Jorlando

> 4- Florensa es menos comodo de leer que el Canuto, y todo lo que cuesta se aprecia más.


Sí, es verdad. De hecho, yo estudio magia de rodillas, con un garbanzo debajo de cada una. Con tanta incomodidad y tanto esfuerzo, poco a poco, me voy convirtiendo en un mago pasable. Estoy pensando incluso en sentarme sobre una pecera llena de pirañas, para que mi apreciación sobre la magia sea ya total.

Casi treinta años dedicándome a la enseñanza me han hecho entender perfectamente frases como ésta.

Ah, por cierto. Yo también recomiendo el Florensa antes que el Canuto, que quede claro.

----------


## shark

es una pena que en magia no se pueda pasar de curso con todas suspensas eh... 8-) (ese pedazo de sistema que prepara tan bien a nuestros muchachos/as)

----------


## Jorlando

> es una pena que en magia no se pueda pasar de curso con todas suspensas eh... 8-) (ese pedazo de sistema que prepara tan bien a nuestros muchachos/as)


Tienes toda la razón del mundo. Y el 100 % de profesores que conozco igualmente estarían de acuerdo contigo. Pero nuestro lamentable sistema educativo (que no fue creado por los profesores, que quede claro), y que ha transformado a maestros en burócratas, no creo que sea aquí donde debe ser discutido. Si quieres, en Cambalache, podemos hablar largo y tendido sobre esto. 

Yo a lo que voy es a la supuesta valoración positiva que se da a lo que se ha aprendido con dificultad y con incomodidad.

----------


## Ella

> Ella. En el último mensaje en que pones dos ejemplos, yo pienso
> 
> exactamente al revés de lo que dices. Creo que la gente està
> 
> harta de coger una carta ponerla en la baraja y que el mago la
> 
> adivine de múltiples maneras. Por esto hay una gran cantidad de juegos
> 
> en que el espectador interviene más o menos, y en mi opinión, los
> ...


no me has entendido o has sacado las cosas fuera de contexto   :Lol:  , no se esta hablando de que clase de juego gusta mas, si no en intentar hacer ver que de existir, existen juegos malos: con el ejemplo, me refiero a la LIMPIEZA que tiene el juego frente a uno donde se tenga que cortar
no hablo de que a la gente le guste mas o menos, si no que a comparacion con un juego malo, como puede ser uno en donde haya que contar, sumar, restar, y hacer un enorme trabajo mental, este,debido a su APARENTE SIMPLEZA y el hecho que se vea como algo LIMPIO en donde se toma una carta y se devuelve en la baraja, gana.

no hablo de si el juego gusta o hay otros mejores, he dado un ejemplo para que os deis cuenta que EXISTEN JUEGOS MALOS.




> te dare un ejemplo: 
> una adivinacion de una carta en donde el espectador ha de sumar, restar, contar cartas sin parar; comparado con un juego en el que el espectador el unico trabajo que ha de hacer es recordar su carta y perderla en la baraja. 
> 
> muchas veces estos juegos en los que se cuenta, resta, etc... lo unico que hacen es "liar" las cosas, el espectador no comprende porque ha de hacer todo esto, bueno, si que lo comprende, ha de hacerlo para que pueda salir bien EL TRUCO, ya que si hubiese sumado mal o puesto mas cartas de las debidas, el juego no hubiese salido bien. 
> por tanto uno puede imaginar que la razon por la que suceden las cosas es por estas cuentas que hemos hecho. 
> 
> en cambio la limpieza del segundo juego permite reforzar la imagen de MAGIA.

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> es una pena que en magia no se pueda pasar de curso con todas suspensas eh... 8-) (ese pedazo de sistema que prepara tan bien a nuestros muchachos/as)
> 
> 
> Tienes toda la razón del mundo. Y el 100 % de profesores que conozco igualmente estarían de acuerdo contigo. Pero nuestro lamentable sistema educativo (que no fue creado por los profesores, que quede claro), y que ha transformado a maestros en burócratas, no creo que sea aquí donde debe ser discutido. Si quieres, en Cambalache, podemos hablar largo y tendido sobre esto. 
> 
> Yo a lo que voy es a la supuesta valoración positiva que se da a lo que se ha aprendido con dificultad y con incomodidad.


Quizás no me explico con claridad. Todo lo que cuesta trabajo se valora más, precisamente porque te ha costado trabajo, y lo que te dan mascadito no se valora, precisamente porque no tienes que hacer ningun esfuerzo. No dudo de tu experiendia docente, pero a mi no hay quien me mueva de esta opinión.

----------


## Ittel

Lo de la e-burra...
Algunos no tenemos la economía como para comprar libros!, aunque no esté en la e-burra está en otros...


Bueno, perdón, no quería pasarme, jeje. De todas formas gracias por el consejo porque es un libro que está muy bien

----------


## Jorlando

> Quizás no me explico con claridad. Todo lo que cuesta trabajo se valora más, precisamente porque te ha costado trabajo, y lo que te dan mascadito no se valora, precisamente porque no tienes que hacer ningun esfuerzo. No dudo de tu experiendia docente, pero a mi no hay quien me mueva de esta opinión.


Es una opinión tuya, muy respetalbe, como todas, pero al ser tuya, quizá deberías decir que lo que tú has aprendido con esfuerzo lo valoras más. Yo te pongo dos ejemplos, míos, claro está, y completamente personales y que por supuesto no quieren decir nada más que lo que me pasó a mí. Soy completamente nefasto para los idiomas. Durante toda mi etapa de estudiante las he pasado canutas (por no decir otra palabra más fea, que rima con canutas) para aprobar el inglés. Yo era el típico tío que para decir que sí, en inglés, decía "if". Y con todo, debo decir que no tengo absolutamente ningún tipo de valoración para esa asignatura. No es que la desprecie, claro está. Es muy útil y andar por el mundo sin saber idiomas es algo casi suicida. Pero no tengo ningún tipo de aprecio por los idiomas en general. Actualmente tengo un nivel de inglés aceptable, pero lo dicho, me resulta repugnante.

En cambio, modestia aparte, siempre he tenido talento para los números. Aprobaba matemáticas sin estudiar. Sin estudiar nada, ni mucho ni poco, nada (no es un farol, nunca he estudiado matemáticas). Incluso en carrera, apenas leía un poco los apuntes y lo entendía todo perfectamente. No me costó ningún tipo de esfuerzo aprender. Sin embargo en el día de hoy, las matemáticas y el cine son mis mayores aficiones (por encima de la magia). 

Yo creo que para valorar algo que has aprendido o que vayas a aprender, no tiene nada que ver que te cueste más o menos trabajo. Basta conque te guste. Para mí eso es motivo suficiente para apreciarlo. Que me cueste más o menos, no es para mí algo relevante. Pero como digo eso es algo personal mío.

----------


## magic-o

una preguntilla relacionada con el post:
Me iba a comprar el canuto pero ahora me hacéis dudar. Cuál es mejor? Esque todo el mundo habla del canuto como fundamental, ya estoy iniciado y de iniciación me he leído el de tamariz y el de molliné, pero he leído más evidentemente, lo único que me quedé con la sensación de que el canuto era imprescindible.
dadme soluciones a poder ser por privado por favorrr.
graicas!!!

----------


## omunz

> una preguntilla relacionada con el post:
> Me iba a comprar el canuto pero ahora me hacéis dudar. Cuál es mejor? Esque todo el mundo habla del canuto como fundamental, ya estoy iniciado y de iniciación me he leído el de tamariz y el de molliné, pero he leído más evidentemente, lo único que me quedé con la sensación de que el canuto era imprescindible.
> dadme soluciones a poder ser por privado por favorrr.
> graicas!!!


Es un libro que siempre estarás ojeando aunque vayas adelantando en la magia, lo que creo que se criticaba es que es mejor no empezar por este libro y si por otros, pero eso no quita que sea imprescindible.

----------


## tsunami_

Buenas

Lo que pasa con el canuto es que incide más en cómo realizar las técnicas que en cómo presentar. La opinión más generalizada es que la presentación es más importante así que hay quien recomienda mejor otros libros.

Yo estoy empezando con el canuto y también he comprado el Giobbi light. Pienso que es un buen libro si estás dispuesto a trabajar tu en las presentaciones pero otros libros te ayudan mas con este tema.

----------


## shark

> Buenas
> 
> Lo que pasa con el canuto es que incide más en cómo realizar las técnicas que en cómo presentar. *La opinión más generalizada es que la presentación es más importante* así que hay quien recomienda mejor otros libros.
> 
> Yo estoy empezando con el canuto y también he comprado el Giobbi light. Pienso que es un buen libro si estás dispuesto a trabajar tu en las presentaciones pero otros libros te ayudan mas con este tema.


No es una opinión , es un dogma de fe.  :twisted:

----------


## rafa cama

Por decirte mi opinión al respecto:

Si tienes una técnica acojonante y una presentación plomiza y aburrida... aburrirás.

Si no tienes mucho bagaje técnico, pero las pocas técnicas que empleas *las dominas con los ojos cerrados* (PASO 1 imprescindible e irrenunciable) y realizas presentaciones originales, entretenidas, y que enganchen... el camino del éxito está abierto ante ti.

EMHO.

----------


## tsunami_

> Iniciado por tsunami_
> 
> *La opinión más generalizada es que la presentación es más importante* 
> 
> 
> No es una opinión , es un dogma de fe.  :twisted:


De acuerdo, yo también he visto juegos en los que se prescindía de la presentación aunque técnicamente estaban muy bien (en mi opinión) y da la sensación de que lels falta algo.

A parte de esto sigo pensando que el canuto para mi es un buen libro y además me interesa trabajarme yo las historias para los juegos. Aunque esto solo es un gusto personal

----------


## magic-o

puf, nose, me dejáis con dudass. No sé si el canuto o el de shark... por favor argumentos convincentes comunicad por privado!!

----------


## tsunami_

Hombre, fíjate cuanto tiempo llevamos en el foro y te darás cuenta de que mi opinión puede ser ignorada en favor de otras de gente con mas experiencia.

De todas formas yo compraría el Canuto y el Giobbi Ligt o Cartomagia Facil de Florensa

Un saludo


EDITO EL MENSAJE POR EL COMENTARIO DE AlfonsoSHCD

Es cierto, estos días ando un poco espesito y descuidado. La serie Light de Roberto Giobbi es un conjunto de libros que enseña juegos sencillos sin demasiada complejidad técnica. De esta forma el aficionado puede aprender a presentar los juegos sin sentir la preocupación de estar pendiente de técnicas complejas. En el Giobbi light que es el que yo tengo aparecen 21 juegos con sus explicaciones y recomendaciones.

Creo que los "Cartomagia Facil" de Florensa, siguen esta misma línea.

Por otro lado el "Cartomagia Fundamental" de Vicente Canuto enseña unos 80 juegos. Algunos sencillos para los que no hacen falta técnicas y otros utilizan técnicas complejas que se explican en el libro.

Si quieres un comentario mas extenso de los libros consulta este post pero más o menos las diferencias son esas

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ght=biblioteca

----------


## zaknafein

bueno, aun estoy un poco verde como para que mi opinión tenga importancia; pero yo estoy empezando con el Florensa y no me esta dando problemas, viene todo claro, aunque a veces sea dificil de realizar. Un amigo mio ( -Lobo- en este foro) tiene el Canuto, y tampoco tiene quejas, me ha dicho que es muy bueno... Pero si los dos son buenos no me decantaria ni por uno ni por otro, sino que usaria los dos; aunque para empezar, el Florensa tiene aspecto de ser mas para principiante. Aunque repito que aun no tengo voto en este mundo ^^

----------


## Farkas

yo he empezado con el canuto y estoy encantado con el resultado, de todos modos compraré el florensa y le echaré un análisis en profundidad. Ya te contaré que me ha parecido.

PD: El q aparezca en el e mulio no es ningún punto en contra, que los que semos pobres nos viene bien no tener que comprar todos los libros de magia, sobre todo si no nos dedicamos profesionalmente, porque son caretes y no los amortizamos.

----------


## shark

> yo he empezado con el canuto y estoy encantado con el resultado, de todos modos compraré el florensa y le echaré un análisis en profundidad. Ya te contaré que me ha parecido.
> 
> PD: *El * aparezca en el e mulio no es ningún punto en contra, que los que semos pobres nos viene bien no tener que comprar todos los libros de magia, sobre todo si no nos dedicamos profesionalmente, porque son caretes y no los amortizamos*.


Sin comentarios

----------


## magic-o

bien, tras leer las opiniones he decido leerme los dos!!
ahora una cosa... por cuál empiezo?¿¿? ahaaa

----------


## zaknafein

> bien, tras leer las opiniones he decido leerme los dos!!
> ahora una cosa... por cuál empiezo?¿¿? ahaaa


me recalco en lo que dije, el florensa me parece mejor para empezar, el otro quizas es un poco mas avanzado.

----------


## Dantestorm

Yo tengo ese libro, y es genial. Apoyo tu idea.

----------


## shark

Por cierto Jorlando: lo de que lo que se consigue con esfuerzo se quiere más, lo dijo un tal Aristoteles. (Pero todos podemos equivocarnos)  8-)

----------


## Jorlando

Sí, empezando por el propio Aristóteles, que también opinaba que el sol giraba alrededor de la Tierra. 

Una cosa es dar mascadas las cosas a los estudiantes (de lo que sea), y otra hacérselo todo cuesta arriba. A mí me pagan por hacer sencillo lo difícil (y modestia aparte tengo fama de conseguirlo). Si lo hiciese al revés, estaría en la cola del paro.

Y ¿dónde están esas fotos de Jenna que me ibas a mandar? Todavía las estoy esperando.

----------


## Joecarl

Pues el florensa si que está en la "e-burra"

----------


## Afontcu

Hola Shark, 

Recientemente he adquirido el libro de Alfredo Florensa que tú decías, Iniciación a la magia con cartas. Lógicamente no he podido explorarlo a fondo ya que como he comentado hace poco que lo tengo.
El que sí que hace más que tengo es el CF, hará cosa de 3 meses (no demasiado, ya sé).

Mi primera impresión es que el Florensa está por debajo del CF en cuanto a nivel y cantidad de técnicas que enseña, así como los juegos del Florensa son más "fáciles" de realizar puesto que se necesitan habilidades como contar cartas discretamente y no técnicas complicadas.

Es mi opinión (totalmente discutible, por supuesto) pero me ha parecido que el Florensa es más para alguien que dice "bien, me apetece aprender algunos juegos y lo básico de la cartomagia para poder enseñarlo a mis amigos" que no para alguien que pretende seguir en la cartomagia más allá de lo más simple.

Saludos.

----------


## mago_pianista

No me digas eso que pensaba comprarmelo, para no leer solo el canuto...:S:S
Saludos

----------


## Afontcu

Solo es mi opinión, a ver que dicen los demás que seguro que tendran más idea que yo

----------


## Moss

> ...*lo más simple*.


Dentro de no mucho tiempo volverás para postear lo Mágico de" lo más simple".

Un saludo.

P.D. Echadle un vistazo a Cartomagia Fácil 1 Y 2. Pero bueno...no voy a decir nada que no esté dicho.

----------


## Afontcu

Estoy seguro que después de estar prácticando saltos, DL, empalmes, cuentas y demás, al volver a cosas más "simples" como cartas llave (por citar algun ejemplo) se puede encontrar "más magia" de la que encontraba al principio.
Yo me refería a que el nivel de dificultat que propone el Florensa es (bajo mi punto de vista) inferior al del Canuto, aunque como ya he dicho el surtido de juegos es muy variado y siempre viene bien tener en la manga algun juego "menos complicado", no digo que no.

Saludos.

----------


## gbadvancero

mmmmm, y si empezase en vez del Iniciación a la cartomagia empezara por los cartomagia fácil también de florensa? 

saludos!

----------


## Moss

Afontcu, ¿que quiéres?, ¿nivel?. Seguro que Shark te puede dar tres o cuatro buenos títulos. Con un poco de suerte te los pone aquí. Estáte atento.

----------


## Moss

> mmmmm, y si empezase en vez del Iniciación a la cartomagia empezara por los cartomagia fácil también de florensa? 
> 
> saludos!


Hola:


http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...omagia+f%E1cil

----------


## Afontcu

No no Moss, sólamente decía que creo que el CF prepara mejor al principiante para técnicas más complicadas.

Y sigo diciendo que con eso no vengo a decir que el Florensa sea mal libro ni mucho menos.

Espero que no se me malentienda.

Saludos.

----------


## Moss

> No no Moss, sólamente decía que creo que el CF prepara mejor al principiante para técnicas más complicadas.


Voy a ser un poco bruto.

Para lo único que prepara el Canuto a un principiante autodidacta, es a destrozar los pedazo juegos que hay en ese pedazo de libro.

Después nos quejamos de que no transmitimos. 

Yo también empecé con él, que conste; pero no, no es el camino.

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por Afontcu
> 
> No no Moss, sólamente decía que creo que el CF prepara mejor al principiante para técnicas más complicadas.
> 
> 
> Voy a ser un poco bruto.
> 
> *Para lo único que prepara el Canuto a un principiante autodidacta, es a destrozar los pedazo juegos que hay en ese pedazo de libro*.
> 
> ...


Pues no lo habría dicho yo mejor.....

----------


## Marco Antonio

El Problema que tiene el cartomagia fundamental es que suele confundir al principiante por el contenido que incluye, y me explico:

Los juegos que trae después de cada capítulo, aunque buenos juegos, en la fase en que te encuentras cuando estas trabajando ese libro, son solo para ensayar, entrenar y trabajar sobre lo leído en el capítulo. Esto lo digo porque hay gente que se cree que porque esos juegos están incluidos después de ese capítulo, al terminar de estudiarlo o leerlo ya está capacitado para realizarlos y *NO ES ASÍ!!!* Hay juegos en los primeros capítulos del Cartomagia Fundamental o del GEC que se necesitan muchos meses o incluso años para conocerlos y desarrollarlos perfectamente (por muy tontos que parezcan). 

Son buenos juegos, pero ni son tan fáciles como parecen, ni por leer o saberse el capítulo al dedillo se van a realizar de forma correcta, porque faltaría estudiar muchos otros factores que engloban un buen desarrollo de un juego. Por eso precisamente nos matamos en recomendar libros cuyo contenido teórico no es tan denso ni tan estructurado como en estos libros, y fijaros que he dicho "no tan denso y estructurado", porque la gente suele asimilar los juegos automáticos o semiautomáticos con juegos faltos de técnica, y esto no es así. Los libros de Florensa enseñan lo más básico y que suele faltar en muchos magos, que incluso tienen los santos huev... de salir en televisión, y es soltarse con el público, saber estar y transmitir esa seguridad a los espectadores. Quien no se deleita viendo actuaciones de Pepe Caroll, esa tranquilidad delante de la gente, ese saber estar, ese control de todo lo que ocurre en el escenario y fuera de él. 

Bueno, no puedo decir más.

Abrazos

----------


## Afontcu

> Iniciado por moss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Afontcu
> 
> ...



Entonces, ¿qué? ¿cuándo "deberíamos" usar el CF? Según lo que decís, el CF es demasiado pedazo libro para un principiante y por eso recomendais el Florensa, ¿no?

Por cierto,estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dices, Marco Antonio.

----------


## goyo

> Voy a ser un poco bruto.
> 
> Para lo único que prepara el Canuto a un principiante autodidacta, es a destrozar los pedazo juegos que hay en ese pedazo de libro.
> 
> Después nos quejamos de que no transmitimos. 
> 
> Yo también empecé con él, que conste; pero no, no es el camino.


Moss, te refieres a destrozar los juegos por mala presentación, porque sea imposible dominar las técnicas más difíciles de forma autodidacta o por un poco de las dos cosas.

¿Influiría mucho empezar con el canuto para aprender técnica y continuar después con los de florensa para la presentación si mientras tanto no se presenta ningún juego? es que me acabo de comprar el canuto y me fastidiaría bastante aparcarlo ahora mismo y comprarme los otros. De todas formas acabaré comprandomelos de aquí a un tiempo.

un saludo.

----------


## mago_pianista

Yo no llevo mucho en esto y no soy el mas adecuado para opinar pero dejo ahi mi humilde opinion:
Yo me he comprado el primer tomo de Florensa y el Canuto, y si bien el Florensa no es tan técnico como el Canuto, me parece una maravilla...
Te da totalmente todos los detalles, y la verdad es que algunos dirán que los juegos son matematicos, pero a mi aun no necesitando mucha tecnica me parecen muy buenos si además se acompañan de una buena presentación con todos los detalles florensianos
Saludos

----------


## magic-o

Bueno, una preguntilla... el IMC de Florensa es demasiado de iniciación?¿ yo ya se bastante, bueno, aun estaría dentro de iniciación pero los juegos muy basicos me... aburren?¿ nose si es la palabra pero temo que esos 18€ no me sirvan para nada, mejor entonces el canuto?¿
porfavorrrrrr respuestasss

----------

